# Connecticut - Driveway Bidding



## joeco129 (Feb 3, 2007)

First season plowing for myself... What are you guys in my area getting per push for driveways? Single wide, doubles... say 50' avg. lenths. Pricing for sidewalk to house and road side walks by hand or with snow blower too would be helpful. Not that I want to get out of my truck... but the senior customers like them done... Younger people don't seem to mind doing the smaller stuff.

Are you getting more when you have to backblade from the garages vs doing a straight push and piling at the end when there is no garage in the way? I would assume pricing is scaled by the inch in increments... What are your minimums for 2-4"?

Any suggestions from CT guys or New England would be great... Thanks


----------



## lucky13rme (Nov 28, 2006)

Minimum of $35 1st push, most I have are $45 but these are bigger drives. I don't get out of the truck, but from what I here $5-10 extra for walks seems to be fair, how much sidewalk would definately make a difference though. No difference for straight push back or if I have to back blade.


----------



## joeco129 (Feb 3, 2007)

$35 for a single wide or double? What are you getting $45 for? How big? If your not getting out, what do you with the stuff at the garage door your can't get by back blading? Let them clean it up? Do they ever complain?


----------



## lucky13rme (Nov 28, 2006)

joeco129;372327 said:


> $35 for a single wide or double? What are you getting $45 for? How big? If your not getting out, what do you with the stuff at the garage door your can't get by back blading? Let them clean it up? Do they ever complain?


Have yet to get a complaint about anything near the garage. The places I do have a bit of an overhang by the garage and the snow doesn't really accumlation within about 1.5-2 feet of the door. Another place has a bunch of playskool toys in front of the garage and doesn't car how close I get. The $35 is a single thats loops through the yard (corner lot) except right by the garage. 2 examples of the $45 a 200ft on a hill and other is about 700 ft with a sharp uphill turn. None of the drive I do are really "standard". Now with that said I know others that charge $25 for your "standard" driveway. Are all the accounts close to each other? If a few are out ouf the way, I charge more than if it was nearby, simply because it takes more time and gas, so I need to make it worth my while. Also 2nd, 3rd pushes are discounted from the original push.


----------



## joeco129 (Feb 3, 2007)

What's the lowest you charge for a second or third push? 

Thanks again for your suggestions!


----------



## lucky13rme (Nov 28, 2006)

joeco129;372516 said:


> What's the lowest you charge for a second or third push?
> 
> Thanks again for your suggestions!


Usually about half, a little less. So say $25 1st then 2nd $10 or like $35/$15.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

my lowest drive is 35, i usually never go under 40 bucks but this one was so small and right next to another one i do so i agreeed to bang it out for 35, on average i charge 45-50 for a standard size drive, and i never ever get out of the truck, i dont do walkways, or clean that little extra infront of the garage door.

i have never had anyone call to complain about the little i couldent get in front of the garage, i get as close as i can and move on.

If i have to comeback and plow a second time i'll usually charger him time and a half when i bill them, again i have never had a complaint about that either.


----------



## Flake Chaser (Dec 17, 2006)

Lucky, your leaving money on the table. I charge full price every time I show up. Does it cost you less in fuel the second time around ? I don't get why people do this


----------



## lucky13rme (Nov 28, 2006)

Flake Chaser;377193 said:


> Lucky, your leaving money on the table. I charge full price every time I show up. Does it cost you less in fuel the second time around ? I don't get why people do this


I have yet to make more than one trip to any of those accounts and they're in my neighborhood. Plus, it's a little bit of a favor to them since I made a good sum of $$ with other business from them. Not really worried about it has I only have 3 accounts setup like that.


----------



## smokefan20 (Oct 14, 2007)

i just picked up a plow to do my own home and my grandfathers house, i was looking to pick up some driveways to off set the cost of the truck and plow. I see that typical pushs go around 45-50 and sidewalks are about 10-15 extra. does this sound right. also they say that they usually charge more depending on how much snow falls. so lets say the 45-50 covers up to 4" than there is an additional ($) per inch of snow. does this sound right.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

smokefan20;419577 said:


> i just picked up a plow to do my own home and my grandfathers house, i was looking to pick up some driveways to off set the cost of the truck and plow. I see that typical pushs go around 45-50 and sidewalks are about 10-15 extra. does this sound right. also they say that they usually charge more depending on how much snow falls. so lets say the 45-50 covers up to 4" than there is an additional ($) per inch of snow. does this sound right.


sounds about right. any of the drives we do range from $35 - $55. We have a couple $80 ones, but theyre about 300ft long. that price for the walks is right on with what we get too. driveways are the same price up to a 12". But commercial gets billed by intervals.

Where in CT are you?


----------



## smokefan20 (Oct 14, 2007)

i live in Stamford and own a 2 family home in Shelton. As far as pricing goes, how do you charge for the additional snow fall. lets say that it snowed 10" and your contract says up to 4". how does the additonal snow fall get chraged


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Thats totally up to you. some guys take the price up to 4" and take that price plus half for the next interval. or double it. its all up to you and how you want to run your business. for example a commerical lot i did last year....
1-4--- $175
5-8---$250
9-12--- $325
12+--- $375

all rates and intervals change according to the job.


----------

